# Looking to adopt pigeons in arizona



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

where do i find birds for adoption in arizona?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bump...........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you already have Pigeons?


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yes i already have pigeon but im trying to do one breed only, the ones i have will go to a friend of mine that have some too..


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

How about a little more information, like what kind are you looking for? What purpose do you want them for, pets or for racing? Where at in AZ, its a pretty big state? Have you had pigeons before? 

We were writing the sametime. What kind are you looking for? min


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

well i have like 8 pigeons right now, fancy pigeons, im looking for a breed that can fly long distances , so they told me i could get homin racing . the main thing is that i only want one breed. and that can fly far.


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

and i am in glendale, az


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI Blackknight,

There is the AZ Pigeon Club...

You may wish to contact:

*Gary Miller, President*

PH: (Hm) 602-995-0721 or Cell: 602-339-6269

OR

*Ed Zwar, VP*

HM: 602-321-1828

I also know *Dennis Millet*, who has Racing Homing Pigeons. His number is 480-830-2111. You can mention that Shi (pronounced "shy") Sommers gave you his number. 

Dennis was VERY helpful to me when I found Mr. Squeaks, a racing homing pigeon squeaker, who had a badly broken wing.

Hope this information helps!

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah thanks it helps a lot all give him a call


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

i wish i could find someone or somewhere i coulod adopt them, i just need a pair or 2 to start.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

blackknight01 said:


> i wish i could find someone or somewhere i coulod adopt them, i just need a pair or 2 to start.


if you could find a club nearby Im sure there would be someone who would offer you some free pigeons, people are always looking to find homes for old stock or birds off there race teams thatr dont meet their needs


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> if you could find a club nearby Im sure there would be someone who would offer you some free pigeons, people are always looking to find homes for old stock or birds off there race teams thatr dont meet their needs


Uh, LokotaLoft, I _did_ post our ARIZONA PIGEON CLUB information...AND, Dennis has racing homing pigeons and knows others since he's been around for a long time.

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

yeah thanks guys for all the help i will call him and ill let you guys know what happens


----------

